
Ponzu: An Introduction [video] - nilslice
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_1ncPoLgrg
======
nilslice
After the initial post was made here, there have been a lot of requests for an
intro video. In it, there are details about:

\- the CLI \- generating content types & references \- auto HTTPS \- HTTP/2
Server Push & other Ponzu interfaces

(This is a video walk-through of the open-source Go CMS + server framework)

